

Boing  Boing serializes The Deal: a novell about an Apple-like startup. - ovi256
http://www.boingboing.net/2008/06/06/boing-boings-seriali-1.html

======
ovi256
And here's part two: [http://www.boingboing.net/2008/06/13/boing-boings-
seriali-2....](http://www.boingboing.net/2008/06/13/boing-boings-
seriali-2.html)

